# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  « المنهجية في قراءة الكتب وجرد المطولات  » لفضيلة الشَّيخ العلاّمة عبد الكريم الخضير

## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته ،،، أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير. 

« المنهجية في قراءة الكتب وجرد المطولات  »
 لفضيلة الشَّيْخ العلاَّمة عبد الكريم بن عبد الله الخضير 
- حفظه الله ورعاه - 

وصلة المحاضرة :

http://liveislam.net/browsearchive.php?sid=&id=22379

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم سعيكم

----------


## علي أكرم

المحاضرة مفرغة على هذا الرابط

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=3217

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

ما شاء اللّه !!!

بارك اللّه فيكم  أخانا الفاضل علي أكرم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> شكر الله لكم سعيكم


الأخ الكريم / ابن رجب :

بارك اللّه فيكم .

----------


## ابن رجب

الأخ الكريم / ابن رجب :

بارك اللّه فيكم .


وفيكم بارك..

----------


## عبدالله المنفي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

